# La Gloria Cubana Dominos Tournament April 21st



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

We're having a very special event on April 21st! If you would like to signup to play in the La Gloria Cubana Dominoes Tournament (Partners) you can email us your name and phone number to [email protected]. All player's will receive a free cigar and other goodies. Prizes will be awarded at the end of the tournament.

We'll have also have snacks and deals on La Gloria Cubana cigars.

For more information, visit http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The lure worked.
You have your first catch Kris.
Sent you an email.
Blueface and Nely as partners.
Hard to beat.


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Blueface said:


> The lure worked.
> You have your first catch Kris.
> Sent you an email.
> Blueface and Nely as partners.
> Hard to beat.


Got the email, you're on the list... Good Luck!! There's going to be some serious competition that day...


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> The lure worked.
> You have your first catch Kris.
> Sent you an email.
> Blueface and Nely as partners.
> Hard to beat.


Don't you Cubano's play the double-six version. hahaha!!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Hehehe, it'll be fun.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Got the email, you're on the list... Good Luck!! There's going to be some serious competition that day...


And........what are we? Chopped Liver?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> And........what are we? Chopped Liver?


Seems like our asskickings hurt so much they get burried in the subconcious. Let's remind them who's king!:ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> The lure worked.
> You have your first catch Kris.
> Sent you an email.
> Blueface and Nely as partners.
> Hard to beat.


Not unless Harryyculo and I come down.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Not unless Harryyculo and I come down.


Dude,
I love you man but trust me, you are not in our league and neither is Al.
We are truly brutal and hard to beat.
However, we shall see.
Maybe you get lucky and we get all the doubles all the time.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Man, I'd clean up on you guys if I could make it. I'm a mother****** at dominoes.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Is anyone else besides Carlos and I going to be there?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump!!!

Looks like Nelson, Ron, Mike, my dad so far.
Al is afraid of telling his wife he is partying with us after being in Vegas all week with her. No cojones!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Another great event at TW.
What a great time was had.
Kris, a big thanks yet again.

Ernesto Carillo from La Gloria Cubana was there and got to play some dominos with him, along with smoking a robusto he gifted.

Patrick - Mr. Maduro, from Brooklyn joined Mike (Made in Dade), Al (Harryculo) and Nelson (Nely). The rest of our gang was out of town or MIA.
Patrick took some photos that will hopefully get posted later.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Great time indeed! Smoking fine cigars and teaming up with Ernesto Carillo in dominos is something I will remember. Looking forward to next week when Don Pepin and Pete Johnson will be at TW.

Thank You to Kris and the whole Tobaccoworld staff for hosting us.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Another great event at TW.
> What a great time was had.
> Kris, a big thanks yet again.
> 
> ...


A great time indeed!! Pics are coming...soon.....Carlos check your PM's!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

PICS have been posted....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=895570#post895570


----------

